# Can someone tell me the value of these bottles



## Kimmy357 (Jan 30, 2016)

These bottles were my Mom's.  I wanted to know some information about these bottles and the value.  The first bottle is a Indian Rock Ginger Ale bottle that is Mint Cola and says Roanoke Rapids, NC.  Next bottle is a Orange Snap bottle with hobnails on it.  Nu Grape bottle that is dated 1920 and has South Hill, VA on the bottom of it.  The brown bottle has a devil on the bottom and says PLUTO.  A Western Dairy Maryland bottle.  A clear bottle with no writing on it.  It has dimples on the side of the bottle.  The sets of bottles are flasks, then medicines bottles, liquor bottles and the last set are beer bottles. Thanks for your help.


----------



## andy volkerts (Jan 31, 2016)

The soda bottles may be collectable because of where they are from, maybe 5 bucks each. the Milk bottle with the name on it may be a good one. don't know what would be a good price. The flasks maybe ten bucks total, the meds are not worth much. The pluto is common and not worth anything. the white barber bottle is kinda new so not worth much.......maybe someone here will give you a better pricing structure, but I am pretty close.........Andy


----------



## ACLbottles (Jan 31, 2016)

That Indian Rock Mint Cola might be a good one and I may be interested in buying it if you're selling. Would you consider selling it?


----------



## sunrunner (Feb 3, 2016)

most of these bottle's are common and have little collecting value . the Mint cola get 7.oo dollars on a good day in that condition , the new grape maybe the same or a dollar or too more . the beer's 8.00 or 9.00 if there is local interest .


----------



## 2find4me (Feb 4, 2016)

I would be interested in the Mint-Cola as well if you want to part with it. Also, what are the last 2 beers embossed?


----------



## Kimmy357 (Feb 8, 2016)

Do you know the age of the Mint Cola Bottle.  I was trying to find out some information about the bottle.  The clear beer bottle is Indianapolis brewing Co. With a woman with wings on it.  The brown beer bottle is J.F. Wiessner & Sons Brewing Co.   2find4me if you have anymore questions you can email me at snowman357@comcast.net.  Thanks.


----------



## hemihampton (Feb 8, 2016)

I usually see that Indianapolis bottle in amber, common in amber, not sure about aqua or clear? LEON.


----------

